# Well



## Fedmedic (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll introduce myself as well. I have made several post already, but I am still new to this site. I joined yesterday after a couple of friends of mine told me about it. Anyway, I'm a paramedic and work for the Federal Bureau of Prisons, I have been involved in medicine, whether in the hospital or on the truck, for approximately 15 years. If there's anything else you'd like to know just ask. Oh yeah, Hello all!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Fedmedic!!  now that sounds like a very trippy job! by the way Happy Turkey Day!!


----------



## emtbuff (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome to the site may you learn lots, laugh and add your experiences and add your questions.


----------



## trauma1534 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Fedmedic!!!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome! So you work for the FBP huh...I bet you have saw some interesting people in your work...of course I am also glad that we have people like you who are willing to work in the prison system.


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome 2 a fellow pill pusher. Did you get the other 2 flunkies to sign up yet?


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome!

What, exactly are you job duties? Are you an EMT?

Finially - what does your signature mean?


----------



## Fedmedic (Nov 24, 2006)

Jon said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What, exactly are you job duties? Are you an EMT?
> 
> Finially - what does your signature mean?



I am a NREMT-Paramedic, my jobs are the same as on the streets in an ambulance. With the addition of we do more clinical things as well, we function more like a PA. We give antibiotics, insulin, treat patients like they were in a MD's office or ER. We're in the process of working on a suture protocol, then we will be suturing. Basically an emergency trained PA. 

My signature= That is what I tell the inmates when they come to medical complaining about some BS issue, "Cowboy up and call me when it is a real emergency."


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool... do you guys have any "tactical" duties to assist/back up the prison guards?


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 24, 2006)

We are Officers First. Our job is a paramedic but we are Officers first. Anyone who works for the BOP is an Officer.


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2006)

Fun fun fun.

I looked at a posting in PA for an "EMT", but by the listed skill set, I'd need to be an EMT-P. Bummer.


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 24, 2006)

You are still young get your medic and apply. I still think it beats riding a truck. I miss the calls but my back and legs sure don't miss the lifting, and jumping in and out of the truck.


----------



## trauma1534 (Nov 24, 2006)

That's because you are just an old flunkie, jeep!  LOL  JK!  You know I gotta show you, Fedmedic and Prizenmedik some love!  Ya'll are the best!  By the way, where is the 4th flunkie?  Didn't ya'll get him to join yet?


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 25, 2006)

I will work on him on Monday.


----------



## nrmedic (Jan 1, 2007)

*My name.....*

We are going to have to create some sort of rotation for the use of the name. When I tried to create my profile on here with it and was told it was used I knew it was you! Amazing how partners think alike. Still love ya though.


----------



## Fedmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

nrmedic said:


> We are going to have to create some sort of rotation for the use of the name. When I tried to create my profile on here with it and was told it was used I knew it was you! Amazing how partners think alike. Still love ya though.



Utterly amazing!! Hey, how's the new baby and the baby's mama?


----------



## nrmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

More sleep deprived than I ever was working 24's but doing good. Anybody missing me at work? And I don't mean the inmates either....LOL


----------



## Fedmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

Of course we miss you!! We're starting to rock on the hill, supposed to be full by June. The SHU opens this month, gonna be off the hook. When are you coming back? I know Keith misses you. He has been working with everyone and sometimes by himself. 

Well get some sleep and take care of the new baby.
Love ya honey!!


----------



## Babymedic (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi everyone, i just ran across this site yesterday.  i am excited to see how this works.  i have never done anything like this online ems wise.  looking forward to getting aquainted.:blush:


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 3, 2007)

nrmedic said:


> More sleep deprived than I ever was working 24's but doing good. Anybody missing me at work? And I don't mean the inmates either....LOL



You know we miss you. We love you. Hope the todler is doing good. She will be driving soon right. She is almost as tall as momma already :lol:


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 3, 2007)

Babymedic said:


> Hi everyone, i just ran across this site yesterday.  i am excited to see how this works.  i have never done anything like this online ems wise.  looking forward to getting aquainted.:blush:



Welcome to the funny farm.


----------



## Babymedic (Jan 4, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> Welcome to the funny farm.



um i don't know it that is a good thing or a bad thing. but if it is the funny farm i should fit in just fine


----------



## nrmedic (Jan 4, 2007)

She already weighs 12 pounds. Mommy's milk must be good to her.  
Are they going to close the SHU at the LSCI or have they decided how they are going to do that yet? If it is up to me, you all can have it!  You know how I luvs da SHU!!  What is the latest with the hiring situation? Any decent prospects? I don't talk to anyone to find out all the latest news and gossip. Ya'll need to keep me informed!


----------



## Fedmedic (Jan 4, 2007)

The SHU will remain open at the LSCI for the camp, FCI and LSCI. Our SHU will be for the FMC and the FCI II. Unsure about the hiring prospects, since everything goes through Texas now we don't have much control.


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2007)

Fedmedic said:


> The SHU will remain open at the LSCI for the camp, FCI and LSCI. Our SHU will be for the FMC and the FCI II. Unsure about the hiring prospects, since everything goes through Texas now we don't have much control.


in ENGLISH please??? I don't speak PrisonSpeak!


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2007)

Babymedic said:


> um i don't know it that is a good thing or a bad thing. but if it is the funny farm i should fit in just fine


We are DIFFERENT.... in a GOOD way.

WELCOME!


----------

